# So who will the left blame for this one?



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Drunk gets stuck in a snowbank, so ............ naturally............. _he shoots the snowbank_!

Hancock Man Arrested After Shooting Snowbank - Keweenaw Report

So who will the left blame for the incident.... the snowbank, the car manufacturer, the alcohol supplier, or the gun?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If we can just save one snowbank's life................................


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Drunk gets stuck in a snowbank, so ............ naturally............. _he shoots the snowbank_!
> 
> Hancock Man Arrested After Shooting Snowbank - Keweenaw Report
> 
> So who will the left blame for the incident.... the snowbank, the car manufacturer, the alcohol supplier, or the gun?


Gotta love the Yoopers eh!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Gotta love the Yoopers eh!


Yeah, I think I was fourteen years old before I learned that not all U.P. residents carried lever action Winchesters everywhere. I thought it was the local law or something...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

gotta be the snow banks fault. if it wasn't for climate change it wouldn't be there in the middle of march.

Lordy we have only 12 years. 

Me, it's party time:vs_rocking_banana::vs_bananasplit::icon_smile::armata_PDT_14::70:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Gotta love the Yoopers eh!


My late son-in-law was a yooper.
They have an accent , that's fer sure. (Really stands out in The South)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Drunk gets stuck in a snowbank, so ............ naturally............. _he shoots the snowbank_!
> 
> Hancock Man Arrested After Shooting Snowbank - Keweenaw Report
> 
> So who will the left blame for the incident.... the snowbank, the car manufacturer, the alcohol supplier, or the gun?


All of the above.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Well,it was a hard winter UP here.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Now I want to go blast some unsuspecting snow drifts. Too bad it never snows here.


----------

